# Wobbly pedestal drill.



## caveman (23 Nov 2017)

Very annoying, my (not expensive) Clarke CDP5DD pedestal drill has developed a very slight wobble as soon as I start to lower the quill to drill. I've disassembled the quill and the spindle bearings are tight so the problem is slight slackness between the quill and the casing.
Talking to Clarke they say that the manufacturing process is that they bore out the casing casting and then machine to quill to suit so they are probably not "standard". The thing only cost about £60 fifteen years ago!
I've checked the gap between the two and it's around 0.06mm - 0.08mm. (I don't have inch feeler gages).
Rather than just go out and buy a new drill, my idea is to get a 0.001" shim sheet and wrap it round the quill to close the gap down but not sure how to hold it in place?

As an aside, I went across the road to our "country" garage and asked if they had any shim stock to which they replied " we just flatten a bean tine if we need any"!! Real agricultural bunch!

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CHJ (23 Nov 2017)

Drill and tap housing in a couple of locations about 30 deg. apart and fit gib screws, should last a few years.


----------



## caveman (23 Nov 2017)

CHJ":14123xp3 said:


> Drill and tap housing in a couple of locations about 30 deg. apart and fit gib screws, should last a few years.



I LIKE that idea! Thanks. I'll pop out tomorrow and get some screws and suitable taps! 

I guess they must have a completely flat end and be tightened to just touch the quill.


----------



## dynax (24 Nov 2017)

i have just got the 102b and that has a grub screw adjuster for the quill,


----------



## hawkeyefxr (26 Nov 2017)

wow thats 30thou, a barn door. 
Look on flebay or facebook market place for USED pillar drills, you can normally find old, but much better quality one. I found one in Leeds that was superb for £90.00.


----------



## J-G (26 Nov 2017)

hawkeyefxr":3va8ad2x said:


> wow thats 30thou, a barn door.


If you are referring to "around 0.06mm - 0.08mm", you are an order of magnitude out 

0.06mm is 0.00236" -  0.08mm is .00315"


----------



## hawkeyefxr (29 Nov 2017)

Ah, got the point in the wrong place lol.


----------



## caveman (29 Nov 2017)

Thank you J-G! Yes .002" - .003"
I have drilled/tapped the body and inserted screws and feels good! Mind you I did find that my 10mm drill (from a set of 6 drill bits) came out of the box BENT!!! They've gone back!
That sort of thing doesn't help!

Here's the mod to my pillar drill - certainly nice and firm now! The two were needed as the body is mainly hollow, just two, raised, machined guides for the quill to go through. I've also put one opposite the lowering handle. All 8mm allen bolts/nuts.


----------

